# Excellent Documentary from Channel 4 'The Great Sperm Race'



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this is done brilliantly- just wanted to share it with you guys 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od

/links


----------

